# Erdung S7-Profilschienen



## C.D.B. (18 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann ich die Erdungschrauben, welche für die 1500'er Schienen gedacht sind (siehe Link), für die 300'er Schienen verwenden?
Die Maßzeichnugen der Schienen bei Siemens sind unter aller Sau ... und die Handbücher möchte ich nicht "wälzen". 

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/6ES7590-5AA00-0AA0


----------



## stivi_d (19 September 2018)

Hallo C.D.B.

Da die 1500er Racks im unteren Bereich eine kleine Schiene haben, wo der Schraubenkopf der verlinkten Schrauben genau reinpasst, würde ich sagen, dass sich diese Schrauben nicht für die 300er Racks eignen.
Bei der 1500er wird der Schraubenkopf (Vierkant) in die Schiene geschoben, so dass aus der Schiene ein beweglicher Gewindebolzen rausschaut, an dem man dann einen Kabelschuh mit einer Mutter befestigen kann.

Die 300er Racks haben keine solche Schiene, weshalb du eine Schraube nur in die Schiene (oder das dahinterliegende Blech) schrauben kannst. Da wäre eine Sechskantschraube besser geeignet.


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2018)

Da die 1500er unten ja eine DIN-Schiene haben, kannst du auch eine normale PE-Klemme verwenden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Astranase (19 September 2018)

C.D.B. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kann ich die Erdungschrauben, welche für die 1500'er Schienen gedacht sind (siehe Link), für die 300'er Schienen verwenden?
> Die Maßzeichnugen der Schienen bei Siemens sind unter aller Sau ... und die Handbücher möchte ich nicht "wälzen".
> ...


Ja, passt!


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Astranase (19 September 2018)

stivi_d schrieb:


> Hallo C.D.B.
> 
> Da die 1500er Racks im unteren Bereich eine kleine Schiene haben, wo der Schraubenkopf der verlinkten Schrauben genau reinpasst, würde ich sagen, dass sich diese Schrauben nicht für die 300er Racks eignen.
> Bei der 1500er wird der Schraubenkopf (Vierkant) in die Schiene geschoben, so dass aus der Schiene ein beweglicher Gewindebolzen rausschaut, an dem man dann einen Kabelschuh mit einer Mutter befestigen kann.
> ...


Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Profilschienen benutzt aber die 1500er und die 300er haben exakt die gleiche Nut von unten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## C.D.B. (19 September 2018)

Astranase schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Profilschienen benutzt aber die 1500er und die 300er haben exakt die gleiche Nut von unten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Auf den Grob-Pixeligen Maßzeichnungen sah es nach unterschiedlichen Maßen aus. Aber wenn's passt - auch gut. Nie wieder mit Linsenkopf-Schrauben rumwürgen ... 

Danke an alle!


----------

